

Ask HN: How to collaborate across the globe with poor Internet connectivity - Killah911

We have a bit of a weird problem.  Our dev team is located in the US and SE Asia.  We've got a pretty decent setup for the SE Asia office &#38; most of the guys stateside work from home.
We have confluence/Jira/Hudson setup in SE Asia location.  However, Remoting/VPN/Logmein are all painfully slow due to a slow and unreliable Internet connection there (BTW, we have the best package we could buy there and it still sucks).   So, we have been using google sites (on our free google apps acct) to collaborate &#38; do some level of project management.
Initially this was fine despite the SE Asia team having to copy stuff back and forth between JIRA and google sites.  But as our customer base grows, uploading photos and other resources to google sites is becoming painfully slow and things are starting to get very disorganized!  The SE Asia team has also been having serious connectivity issues as far as the Internet is concerned so solutions like basecamp are off the table.
Only thing I can think of is to somehow mirror the Jira/Confluence server stateside and have them sync up twice daily.  Because the two teams will rarely work on the same tickets at the same time.  Any other hackers/entrepreneurs have experience with a similar situation?  If so, how did you solve it?  Any help/advice would be deeply appreciated.
======
Killah911
Nothing? Is the Question too long?

